# Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Forrest Griffin



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 23, 2018)

Match 3 of the MT MMA Tournament. If anyone is confused about the way it works, here is the link explaining the boxing tournament, the rules are the same just a different sport.

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

The only change will be (excluding this one) each friday I will post the new matchup, and each wednesday I will announce the winner.

This is the bracket listing, for anyone curious MartialTalk MMA Tournament - Challonge

The match is Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Forrest Griffin
Have your say: Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Forrest Griffin


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 23, 2018)

Forrest without a doubt. A true legend who helped make the sport what it is. A hard worker and very humble guy


----------



## Buka (Feb 23, 2018)

I love Forrest Griffin, one of my all time favorite fighters and UFC personality. And, in my opinion, a great representative of Mixed Martial Arts in general, regardless of the organization.

But if he ever fought Kazushi Sakuraba, I would give him only one piece of advice.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 23, 2018)

Kazushi


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 23, 2018)

Also to add I can never vote for a guy who spent their career in Japan. Almost all of those guys were juiced to the grills


----------



## paitingman (Feb 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Also to add I can never vote for a guy who spent their career in Japan. Almost all of those guys were juiced to the grills


A valid point, but if you follow Sakuraba's career it's pretty clear he didn't use PEDs.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Also to add I can never vote for a guy who spent their career in Japan. Almost all of those guys were juiced to the grills


An interesting question I've considered recently. If you're in a league where everyone juices, and you juice, does that negate your ability/being a sportsman? You're not getting any advantage over your competition if they're all doing it as well...


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 25, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> An interesting question I've considered recently. If you're in a league where everyone juices, and you juice, does that negate your ability/being a sportsman? You're not getting any advantage over your competition if they're all doing it as well...


Yes it does because there's no way to know if everyone is or not and it's still wrong. 2 wrongs don't make a right. As a martial artist if you have to cheat to succeed to me that makes you a fake and a fraud and it makes you a coward because you're not confident in your own skills so you need to juice.

Ive fought guys who 100% juiced I've beaten a few and a few have beaten me but I would never drop to their level. Whatever I achieve its based on my own ability so when I look back on everything I've done I can say everything I achieved was from my talents and my hard work. The guys who juice can't say that no matter what excuses they make for themselves it's cheating


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 25, 2018)

paitingman said:


> A valid point, but if you follow Sakuraba's career it's pretty clear he didn't use PEDs.


Bet you'd say the same about Royce gracie but he still failed for steroids


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 25, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yes it does because there's no way to know if everyone is or not and it's still wrong. 2 wrongs don't make a right. As a martial artist if you have to cheat to succeed to me that makes you a fake and a fraud and it makes you a coward because you're not confident in your own skills so you need to juice.
> 
> Ive fought guys who 100% juiced I've beaten a few and a few have beaten me but I would never drop to their level. Whatever I achieve its based on my own ability so when I look back on everything I've done I can say everything I achieved was from my talents and my hard work. The guys who juice can't say that no matter what excuses they make for themselves it's cheating


What if it's allowed? Then it's no longer cheating, any more than lifting weights now would be


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 25, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> What if it's allowed? Then it's no longer cheating, any more than lifting weights now would be


It's still cheating. Trt wasn't illegal before but that doesn't mean people like vitor Belfort weren't cheating. I don't see how any martial artist could even begin to condone using steroids for fighting. A sport which is dangerous enough as it is


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 25, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It's still cheating. Trt wasn't illegal before but that doesn't mean people like vitor Belfort weren't cheating. I don't see how any martial artist could even begin to condone using steroids for fighting. A sport which is dangerous enough as it is


Not referring to the danger aspect, that' another story. But if something is not illegal, and an established part of fight prep, how would it be cheating?


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 25, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Not referring to the danger aspect, that' another story. But if something is not illegal, and an established part of fight prep, how would it be cheating?


But it is illegal everywhere it's just that Japan's drug testing is so garbage it allows most to get away with it but its still illegal


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 25, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> But it is illegal everywhere it's just that Japan's drug testing is so garbage it allows most to get away with it but its still illegal


That's not what my question is about, it' a hypothetical that if steroids were legal/regularly used would it be an issue if someone chose to do so?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 28, 2018)

Sakuraba wins, 4-3!


----------



## Martial D (Feb 28, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> That's not what my question is about, it' a hypothetical that if steroids were legal/regularly used would it be an issue if someone chose to do so?


It would be a requirement.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 28, 2018)

Steroids were actually encourage in Pride. That's why the UFC bought them. So it's history would be some what credible.


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2018)

Ah i missed this one . ah well . Would have voted for sakuraba .


----------

